# My 110 video



## oreoblast (Apr 17, 2006)

comments welcome. I know the arrowana is going to need a much bigger tank.


----------



## rolex (Jun 5, 2007)

nice tank,

what are the blue ones called, i cant be bothered looking for it on the net


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

umm the big sliver aronwa is going to get like 2 foot long. but every thing else is ok


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

i question your keeping the arowana with them for severla reasons including the water parameters and size differences.

But other than that nice tank.


----------



## oreoblast (Apr 17, 2006)

They are called Placidichromis Phenochilus "Tanzania"( Star sapphire, blue cruiser are common names)

I knew I would hear it about the arrowana. If he eats someone I will take the smaller fish out and leave the 6" plus ones in there.

There are different opinions on water parameters for tank raised fish. I believe clean and stable water conditions are much more important to the tank raised fishes health.

My wife likes the arrowana so this helps in the goal of getting a giant tank in the near future.

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

oreoblast said:


> They are called Placidichromis Phenochilus "Tanzania"( Star sapphire, blue cruiser are common names)
> 
> I knew I would hear it about the arrowana. If he eats someone I will take the smaller fish out and leave the 6" plus ones in there.
> 
> ...


Why wait until there is a casualty? If it attempts to eat a smaller fish, there is a chance that it will choke on it, killing both fish, and if you aren't home when this happens it could mean your whole tank.

I recommend finding a temporary home for either the arowana or the other fish until you have room to safely and properly house both.

I agree that stable water conditions are more important but there is a reason that all these aquarium sites give these water parameters, because they are important and need to be considered. Having stable water parameters doesn't mean that you can keep any fish regardless if you parameters are outside of their prefered parameters, and regardless if its tank raised.

Simply saying that it is tank raised and that because it is it can tolerate a wider range of water conditions is a close minded and untrue statement. It takes many generations of tank raised fish to adjust them fully to conditions outside of their normal range. I very much doubt that you know the full history of your fish's background, and how long its bloodstream has been tank raised. Being tank raised doesn't mean that it is more tolerant. When wild caught parents give birth to young, the young are tank raised, but that doesn't mean it is any more tolerant than its parents.

Consider this, i discover a new fish that need water at ph 4 (just an example) and super soft. I breed this fish for 10 generations, never changing the water conditions. Does this mean that this species of fish is more tolerant of water conditions than its great great great great great great great great grand parents? NO

So unless you know the history of your fish and their previous parents, and so on, and the water they were kept in. You can't really say that they have a tolerance for it.


----------



## oreoblast (Apr 17, 2006)

To simplify my argument I would ask how many fish die per year due to fluctuating ph versus ph out of "parameters" but stable. I would guess many more fish are killed due to adjusting your local water to fit a far away land. The breeders in China and Florida don't adjust for these special parameters and many fish experts will tell you that *on average* a tank raised fish will be much more tolerant of your local water than a wild caught. So its not really close minded to assume a $25 fish you buy in your city will do fine in your city water. It is a rational assumption. I would say the irrational assumption is that they might need a ph of 4 or that they are wild caught. 
By the way these same arrowana have been in the same pet store for over 6 months.

By your definition "the sky is blue" is an untrue statement. Yes of course it is black at night and red at sundown but can we be somewhat reasonable and not parse words.

People would learn much more about fish if they were not lectured by fish experts so much. The hobby is way more complicated than it should be. For example " cichlids like a ph of 8.2 so you will need this test kit and some ph up to adjust your water. ( And kill your fish due to increasing the toxicity of ammonia)

Can you tell I just got off work
Good Day!


----------

